# Rtl 8101el



## Cheshirski (Nov 17, 2009)

Good afternoon, has faced a problem. I can not start work network card 8101EL. Any more I do not know even that to it to make. (With a tambourine danced) Tried under the given references:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/re/if_re.c
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/pci/if_rl.c
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/pci/if_rlreg.h
To replace source codes and to make a kernel, it has not turned out.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD xxx.xxx.ru 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Tue Nov 17 13:03:06 KRAT 2009     root@xxx.xxx.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/xxxxxx  i386
```


```
re0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x83471043 chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
re1@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x43001186 chip=0x43001186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'D-Link System Inc'
    device     = 'dlg10028 Used on DGE-528T Gigabit adaptor'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


```
ifconfig -a
re1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:1c:f0:bc:6d:88
        inet 10.2.2.175 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.2.2.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33204
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1460
        syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------

